# Deathwatch: The Dangers On Logus Prime (action)



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

The light cruiser, _Vengeance of Petronius, _sat anchored in orbit above Logus Prime, it's deadly payload of some of the finest the Imperium had to offer waiting to be disgorged upon the world below. The cruiser, while not the largest in its class, still had a fair amount of room, each marine assigned to their own quarters, 15'x15' rooms clad in the dull metal of the ceramite hull. Within each room was a chest, locker, and what could be called a bed. Rather, it was more or less a metal slab that seemed more at home in an operating room then in the dorm of a mighty warrior of the Imperium. Regardless, the space marines needed little rest and much of their time would be spent planteside anyways. Each marine would have a small contingent of serfs that would tend to their armor and weapons if needed. One other piece of equipment adorned the walls in the rooms. A small monitor which burst to life, a single green line over a black background that shifted in sync with the voice that came through. "Space marines, assemble at the holo-deck immediately." The voice was deep and commanding, the authority in it final and without question. 

Each marine would make their way to the deck and to be greeted by the sight of the Watch Commander, his dress rather plain for someone that carried the authority to condemn entire planets. The man was of a greater build for a human but still not matching the stature of the marines that assembled around him. A scar ran from his forehead down his left eye and ended just above his chin, leaving him with only one good eye with which he took in those that assembled before him. "Marines, two standard terran months ago we had picked up a signal emitting from the planet we now orbit." A gloved hand emerged from behind his back where the commander had been clasping them, working the dials of the hologram projector, the lights fading and a green-blue glow filling the room as a replica of Logus Prime now shown before them. A red circle outlined the area where it was suspected the signal was originating from. "Logus Prime was thought to be uninhabited as the resources from this world were sucked dry long ago. As you can see, mostly what remains is deserts of rusted dust and ruins of the colonies that once scattered across the planet. We have been unable to decipher the meaning of the signal, just that it is not of Imperium origin and appears to be emitting from this site here." The commander spoke as a finger pointed to the red circle. Upon doing so the image enhanced and gave an orbital view of an area about five kilometers across.

The terrain was just as the commander had described, sweeping sands of rusted dust swirled around dilapidated ruins of various structures, most just shells and framework of what they once were, the sands and time having worked their endless labor of degradation upon them. The voice of the commander seemed to contain a hint of secrecy, that he knew something he was not disclosing to the marines, but it would not be their place to question him. "You will be inserted by Thunderhawk here," pointing to a flat pad of medal that looked like it once belonged to the warehouse that shipped resources off world, "and you will make your way towards the signal by foot." Tracing a finger closer to the center of the red circle, it was apparent that the image was hazed and unclear, more than likely a result of whatever was generating the signal. 

"While you all have great experience in battle and each in your own right are a deadly weapon, you will act as one, setting aside the differences between your chapters. Brother-mentor Corbulo will lead and his authority is superseded only by my own. You are to secure whatever technology is generating this signal and failing that it must be destroyed as to not fall into the hands of others. Gather your gear, deployment is in three hours." And at that the commander flipped off the hologram, the lights on the deck returning to their normal, yet still dim, status. The orders had been clear and concise, leaving no room for question as to what should be done. 

The watch commander gestured towards Brother-mentor Corbulo to come closer. "Having read over the intelligence about you, it seems you would be a moulder of the future of your chapter. While you may know a great deal, there are alien horrors beyond reckoning. Many I have seen first hand and this ship contains a library documenting vast amounts of knowledge of such things. Should you secure this technology for me, I will grant you access to the library. From what I gather, such knowledge would be of the utmost value to you and your chapter. Should you fail....", a sly grin spreading across that scared face, letting the thought trail and leaving the marine to his own thoughts on the subject. 

GM Note: All players should describe basically from the point of being in their room or elsewhere on the ship to the deployment to the planet. The next turn will start from being assembled on the pad. Likely, the next turn will occur next Sunday, but may be sooner if everyone posts ahead of time.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Corbulo was studiously taking apart his stalker-pattern bolter, putting each component neatly on top of his small chest. He'd ordered the serfs not to touch his equipment, for he had worked for almost a decade in the Art of the Artificier, honing his skills in maintenance of his weapons and armour. He carefully cleaned each part and was about to re-assemble the weapon when a voice came out from the overhead vox system. 

"Space marines, assemble at the holo-deck immediately."

Corbulo got up silently, picking his newly painted jet-black helmet. He strode out of the room, putting his helm under the crook of his newly painted, silver left arm. He glanced down at his plate, still trying to become accustomed to the shining black armour as opposed to his usual parchment coloured plate.

He was so immersed in his new equipment, he didn't realize where his legs had taken him until he was at the doors of the holo-deck. He tapped gently on the small panel on his right and the doors slid open with a slight hiss. Corbulo stepped through the doorway into the Holo-deck. He entered the room and stood to attention in front of the Watch Master, his face devoid of any expression. The other marines filed in shortly afterwards, the whole squad was in position. 

The Watch Master, adorned in relatively plain robes. He walked towards them and began to speak. 

"Marines, two standard terran months ago we had picked up a signal emitting from the planet we now orbit." A gloved hand emerged from behind his back where the commander had been clasping them, working the dials of the hologram projector, the lights fading and a green-blue glow filling the room as a replica of Logus Prime now shown before them. A red circle outlined the area where it was suspected the signal was originating from. "Logus Prime was thought to be uninhabited as the resources from this world were sucked dry long ago. As you can see, mostly what remains is deserts of rusted dust and ruins of the colonies that once scattered across the planet. We have been unable to decipher the meaning of the signal, just that it is not of Imperium origin and appears to be emitting from this site here." 

A red circle appeared on the holo-display where the Watch Commander was pointing. Upon doing so the image enhanced and gave an orbital view of a five kilometer area. The terrain was reminded Corbulo of Stheno VIII, sweeping sands of a desolate wasteland swirled around various Imperial buildings, though unlike his home, these buildings were mostly just shells and framework of what they once were, the withering power of time having made them into sorry husks. The voice of the commander contained a secretive tone, as if he knew more than he was saying to the marines, but Corbulo knew better than to ask.

"You will be inserted by Thunderhawk here and you will make your way towards the signal by foot." 

The Watch Commander pointed to the locations he was describing, giving the marines a vivid picture of their mission and it's objective. Though the actual target's image was little more than a colorless blur on the pict screen.

"While you all have great experience in battle and each in your own right are a deadly weapon, you will act as one, setting aside the differences between your chapters. Brother-mentor Corbulo will lead and his authority is superseded only by my own. You are to secure whatever technology is generating this signal and failing that it must be destroyed as to not fall into the hands of others. Gather your gear, deployment is in three hours." The Watch Master continued, surveying every squad member. Corbulo was taken aback by the power suddenly thrust upon him, but took the familiar weight of his battle-brother's lives on his shoulders with little more than a slight stiffening of his back and a curt nod.

After dismissing the remaining squad members, the Watch Master ordered Corbulo to approach. Corbulo complied, taking several firm steps forwards.

"Having read over the intelligence about you, it seems you would be a moulder of the future of your chapter. While you may know a great deal, there are alien horrors beyond reckoning. Many I have seen first hand and this ship contains a library documenting vast amounts of knowledge of such things. Should you secure this technology for me, I will grant you access to the library. From what I gather, such knowledge would be of the utmost value to you and your chapter. Should you fail...."

Corbulo noticed the Watch Master's cold grin, completing his unfinished sentence just as well as any words could. _If I fail_ Corbulo thought, a sick feeling creeping into his stomach. _I'll have failed the chapter, I cannot let that happen._ He steeled himself. _Nothing in this galaxy will stop me from succeeding in this task, I will do whatever it takes._ He nodded in understanding and turned sharply, leaving the room briskly and without a word.

He reached his room and finished his weapon maintenance. He then attached all of his equipment to his freshly polished armour. He once again left and went to the hangar. He walked towards the massive, bulky form of the thunderhawk and clambered within it. Sitting down on one of the chairs that were in rows across the side of the vehicle, Corbulo placed his helmet on the arm rest to his right, then he took out a small, slim data file. The screen flickered on, lighting up his bare face. He began to survey the small pad, going over the potential routes the squad could take across the planet's surface.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Huskar woke with a start as the screen flashed into life and the voice echoed inside the room. Huskar sat bolt upright and drew his force sword, before realizing where he was and lowering the sword. Huskar allowed himself a slight smile at his own expense. The voice repeated itself and Huskar turned and rose from his resting place, as he stood the message repeated itself.
"Space Marines, assemble at the holo-deck immediately."
Huskar reached into the nearby chest and withdrew his helmet and bolt pistol. He fastened on his helmet, sheathed his sword and holstered his bolt pistol before turning and walking from his room. 

Huskar made quick progress through the winding corridors of the Strike Cruiser until he arrived at the doors to the holo-deck. Huskar pushed his way in to find the room empty except from the distinct figure of The Watch Commander and another marine that Huskar could not name. Huskar walked forward and nodded at the two already present. Once the rest of the team had assembled the Watch Commander began to speak.

“Marines, two standard terran months ago we had picked up a signal emitting from the planet we now orbit."

A gloved hand emerged from behind his back where the commander had been clasping them, working the dials of the hologram projector, the lights fading and a green-blue glow filling the room as a replica of what could only be Logus Prime now shown before them. A red circle outlined the area where it was must be suspected the signal was originating from. 

"Logus Prime was thought to be uninhabited as the resources from this world were sucked dry long ago. As you can see, mostly what remains is deserts of rusted dust and ruins of the colonies that once scattered across the planet. We have been unable to decipher the meaning of the signal, just that it is not of Imperium origin and appears to be emitting from this site here." 

The commander spoke as a finger pointed to the red circle. Upon doing so the image enhanced and gave an orbital view of an area about five kilometres across. The terrain was just as the commander had described, sweeping sands of rusted dust swirled around dilapidated ruins of various structures, most just shells and framework of what they once were, the sands and time having worked their endless labour of degradation upon them. The voice of the commander seemed to contain a hint of secrecy, that he knew something he was not disclosing to the marines, but it would not be their place to question him. Huskar resisted prying into the Watch Commander’s mind. He suspected that the Watch Commander would have been trained to protect his mind and Huskar could not take the risk.

"You will be inserted by Thunderhawk here," 

The Watch Commander pointed to a flat pad of medal that looked like it once belonged to the warehouse that shipped resources off world.

"and you will make your way towards the signal by foot." 

Tracing a finger closer to the centre of the red circle, it was apparent that the image was hazed and unclear, more than likely a result of whatever was generating the signal.

"While you all have great experience in battle and each in your own right are a deadly weapon, you will act as one, setting aside the differences between your chapters. Brother-mentor Corbulo will lead and his authority is superseded only by my own. You are to secure whatever technology is generating this signal and failing that it must be destroyed as to not fall into the hands of others. Gather your gear, deployment is in three hours."

And at that the commander flipped off the hologram, the lights on the deck returning to their normal, yet still dim, status. Huskar nodded in agreement, he could now place a name to the marine he had seen earlier. He looked to be of sound mind and if the Watch Commander trusted him then so did Huskar. As the others left the room Huskar saw the one by the name of Corbulo be taken aside and hold a hushed conversation with the Watch Commander. Huskar could not resist listening in through their ears.

"Having read over the intelligence about you, it seems you would be a moulder of the future of your chapter. While you may know a great deal, there are alien horrors beyond reckoning. Many I have seen first hand and this ship contains a library documenting vast amounts of knowledge of such things. Should you secure this technology for me, I will grant you access to the library. From what I gather, such knowledge would be of the utmost value to you and your chapter. Should you fail...."

Huskar nodded at the information and made his leave of the holo-deck. He made his way along the corridors till he arrived at his room where a team of serfs awaited him. He stood before them as they busied themselves preparing his armour and weapons for the coming conflict.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

kala hummed softly to himself as he lay against his bed, hands clasping around his newly painted helmet, examining the marks that ran across it, the scars from battles old seemed to dance along it like the notes danced along the page of a great ballad. surfs tended his armor for the moment, preparing to allow him to slip into it. "my lord, the armor is ready to accept you. the machine spirit seems uneasy, i would advise caution my lord" advised the surf who had come to inform kala of his armor's status. nodding he'd set his helmet aside and pat the man on the shoulder 

"much apreciated, so in the emperor's name, i dawn the armor once more" he'd reply as he stood up to dawn his armor. a smile crossing his lips as he prepared to slip into it once more. hours passed and kala had dawned the suit once more. the serfs were right, the armor seemed to be uneasy about something, what that would be kala had no idea, it was not his place to question the musings or feelings of the machine spirit that resided inside. "serf, my robes if you please" he'd request as he let his fingers trace along his wrist, the armored forms of them dancing along the carvings and markings that lay nearly hidden beneath the black paint. the surfs nodded quickly, scampering through his room to retrieve his robes so he could dawn them. when they returned, the robes of his chapters fell over his armored hulking form neatly, shrouding his form and figure beneath the cloth. pulling up the cowl after dawning his helmet kala looked up in time to see the announcement display across the screen. 

after the announcement kala let his eyes drift down to the surfs who stood ready to aid him further. "remember these words, for when you hear of holy warriors striking with imperial rage, know that their deeds, their work, cannot be done without your aid. on behalf of every battle brother who has ever drawn breath and slain those who would harm the countless children of the emperor, i thank you" with that kala moved to the door, picking up his bolt pistols from the side of the wall as the hiss of the compressed gasses and electronic motors signaled the door had opened. fastening them to his side he'd walk towards the holo deck room. the halls of the warship were a thing of beauty. no matter how you looked at it, the achievement of such a marvel, the very creation of the ship itself, it was truely something to behold.

upon arriving at the briefing kila ignored the other marines and just kept his focus on the holographic display. he'd watch the movements of the marine informing the group on what to expect and what their objectives were. his eyes scanned the entirety of the map, looking for alternate routes, possible hiding areas, spots to set up ambushes of varying kinds. he'd keep examining the entire map untill the time table had been set. eyes lingering on the map for a few moments longer before he'd simply turn to look at the marine who would be leading the squad before heading to the thunderhawk. walking calmly towards it rather than rushing to board it as if an over eager aspirant. there were many things on his mind, most of which would be thoughts on where the device may be, simple logic stated that it would be in the center of the blurred field, the next thaughts were if it would be underground or above ground... and who could have built it, what race it belonged to.

upon ariving at the thunderhawk kala simply strapped himself in, to others it would appear as if had forgotten his bolter or his weapons, but his pistols rest soundly on his hips, the marine simply bobbing his head with his vox caster muted so others would not hear the ritural that passed through his lips. the songs of a battle where storm wardens stormed a necron tomb and tales of valiant battles where space wolves took the fight to the tau and eldar. they were all easily heard should someone open a channel to his helmet, though nothing else would be heard from him without doing this.


----------

